# Force close issues, help needed



## tazer2death (Oct 10, 2011)

BG: Running Eclipse 1.4 with PBJ kernel. Yesterday I used my phone til it ran out of battery. Out for a few hours and end up at my parents for dinner. Brought the USB cord so i plug it into my Mom's laptop to let it charge over night. I take it off the charger this morning and turn it on...

First thing that happens is it wants me to set up a google account "touch the android" as if I had wiped data. I hit skip, see that one account is still connected, and all my apps are in the drawer. Most of them F/C when I try to run them. So I decide to restore from CWM. Went back to Tweakstock (Guess I never got around to backing up on eclipse) and then went back to CWM and flashed Eclipse again. Now, some android.acore keeps f/cing, as well as all gapps, google framework junk, the eclipse keyboard if i switch from swype, my contacts, etc. Titanium backup doesn't find root. Superuser seems to be working. So I try flashing eclipse again to no avail. 

I noticed after this morning that Verizon data widget wanted to be updated. Looked into that a bit and it seems it MAY be to blame, God knows how...

Anyone experience this before? What should my next steps be. I'm thinking back to stock through odin w/ PIT file and work from there?


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

i am running the same setup and have been getting a lot more force closes lately than usual......i figured it's time to do a complete PIT Odin and re-install but there is nothing really new out there so i have been holding out....


----------

